# all the hype and its a MK 1



## pete.w (Sep 22, 2005)

???


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

well the wing mirrors the spoiler ,headlights and grill are different...so were the wheels..
but I agree with the comment its no revolution..
regards malc


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

All that hype and it looks remarkably like the mk 1. I for one won't be rushing to the dealers to put me deposit down 

dave_uk


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks class but no massive changes which is good


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes but it has a pop-up spoiler!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jwball said:


> Yes but it has a pop-up spoiler!!


If you can vary the angle and connect to the brake pedal it could be modded into an SLR air brake!

ooops sorry... cant stop modding! :lol:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Had a pop up spoiler for ages on my Porker.


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

pop up spoiler...

remember the old VWCorrado ???? - i always wanted one


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pop up spoiler - hardly original but a nice touch none the less and looks nice when popped up and makes the care more desireble.

Still prefer a permanent one though  :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I think the undeneath will change quite a bit


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Except it pops up at 75mph. When does it return to rest? Can you switch it off? Otherwise, it's a sure sign to the rozzers that you've been / are over the speed limit. OK, you hardly ever meet a traffic cop these days, so perhaps it's no bother.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The corrado and the VW beetle spoilers were reduced to pop up at 55 for the UK market

Sure this will be the same.

(The turbo beetle has a switch so it can be put up at any speed even stationary)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> Had a pop up spoiler for ages on my Porker.


Yawn!

It's a Boxster


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Had a pop up spoiler for ages on my Porker.
> ...


And your point is :?


----------



## dkingvr6 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yep your all right not much of a evolution there, nice though, magnetic oil in the dampers sounds like a nice little touch for ride adjustment.

The Corrado (still miss my VR6) had a spoiler switch too under the dash that let you overide the auto function at any speed, it was primarily put there so you could pop the spoiler up for cleaning the car, and yep it came up at 55 and went down at around 5mph.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

The TT is better with a permanent spoiler.

I hope it can be made to stay up permanently?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Mysterio said:


> The TT is better with a permanent spoiler.
> 
> I hope it can be made to stay up permanently?


Yes i beleive they are going to spray it with viagra :lol:


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

kingcutter said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > The TT is better with a permanent spoiler.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Did the majority of TT'ers really want a revolutionary design change?

The MK1 is a classic. Audi had a difficult job in trying to make changes, updated the look, but try and keep something of the original AND keep most folk happy - its a hard job.

I think Audi knew the MK1 wasn't really broken, but its a business isn't it, you've got to bring out an updated product eventually.

Think they've done ok really. Although interior looks too fussy.

AL


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

dkingvr6 said:


> Yep your all right not much of a evolution there, nice though, magnetic oil in the dampers sounds like a nice little touch for ride adjustment.
> 
> The Corrado (still miss my VR6) had a spoiler switch too under the dash that let you overide the auto function at any speed, it was primarily put there so you could pop the spoiler up for cleaning the car, and yep it came up at 55 and went down at around 5mph.


Now that spoiler and car i do miss   

But now I'm spoiler-less    and always have been


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Bloody hell Dave you are ALIVE!!!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AL_B said:


> Bloody hell Dave you are ALIVE!!!!


Yeh   

check your e-mail :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

I had all 3 Corraddo models I liked the G60( i think that was what it was called...the supercharged model) best...But the spoiler coming up was a unique feature fpr that type of car at the time...
I dont think that its so special now..
I think I will wait to seee the interior and the car in the flesh before making my next move..

regards malc


----------



## red03 (Nov 21, 2004)

Just seen the pics, launch vid and...................................... I dont know what to make of it!!!

I was expecting something beefy like the fornt of the A6







but sadly not  The front of the MK2 actually reminds me of the old citrons!! The rear is nice but it's not great leap from the Mk1

time to reconsider the 3.2Mk1


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The mk2 still does have the grille like the A6 I think.


----------



## red03 (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi Dotti

it may have the grill but it lacks presence!! The front lights are horrible!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The lights, yes, are a bit of a let down, have to admit along with the audi corporate nose thing.


----------



## red03 (Nov 21, 2004)

I dont know if I could get into it every day and be thinking I'm just not truly in love with this car.

Long live the MK1


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This mk2 certainly hasn't made me go phwaaa I WANT ONE like the mk1 has done.

But then I guess we all need to see it in the flesh and drive one .

I am curious if they bring out any nice colours like Ford have with the Focus ST in that bling orange :wink: .


----------



## red03 (Nov 21, 2004)

True, lets hope it looks better in real life!!

I too love the focus orange, I have never seen an orange on a car that works so well


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The new Focus is lovely I think in both the orange and the performance blue. Very masculine car I think also.

Infact I think the mk2 TT looks like the mondeo ST220 sideways on. Wouldn't you agree? I bet it's as long infact because the new mk2 has a long bonnet.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Infact I think the mk2 TT looks like the mondeo ST220 sideways on. Wouldn't you agree? I bet it's as long infact because the new mk2 has a long bonnet.


             

That does it. R8 or Cayman then.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Carrera [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

well, yes all the hype, in a way im glad its not so good, just bought my 225C last december.

mk1 looks better and probably drives better, mk2 is just an update thats gone wrong. looks like 3 different cars have been put into one.
mk1 still looks better than a few porsches out there and definately better than the mk2.

so guess i'll be spending on the turbo conversion afterall!

mk1 forever.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I think you'll find the new chassis is better than the Mk1 if the GTi / A3 are anything to go by...


----------



## valem (Feb 9, 2006)

Not that impressed....mind made up for my next car now!!!

http://www.astonmartin.com/content/alls ... a79437.jpg

[smiley=dude.gif]

Now where's the bank manager!!!


----------



## muggwump (Feb 13, 2006)

Personally I think that Audi have done a good job in evolving the design but still keeping the overall look of the original TT. I like the pop up spoiler, like the fact that there is a little more room in the back for pasengers. prefer the MK1 interior and not too keen on the headlights of the new car.
That said I love my MK1 and I'm happy that the MK2 doesn't look radically different IMO as it probably means the Mk1's won't take such a hit value wise.


----------



## greg2302 (Sep 2, 2005)

tt-fastcar said:


> mk1 looks better and probably drives better, mk2 is just an update thats gone wrong.


Mk1 looks better, that's down to individual taste, can't argue with that.

Mk1 probably drives better ? Ever driven a Mk4 and Mk5 Golf ? It's a far better chassis, the Mk2 should handle much better than the Mk1. I love my Mk1, don't get me wrong, but it's not exactly the sharpest drive, in fact I think my Skoda Octavia vRS was better in the corners.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

has anyone said they prefer the mark II yet? do think that we are at all biased?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

I may be well wrong here but does it look a bit Ford Cougar?

*









*I hope I don't get in trouble for remote linking to someone's else picture


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

NUM_TT said:


> I may be well wrong here but does it look a bit Ford Cougar?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I also mentioned the rear-end looking like a Ford Cougar in a previous post.

Rogue


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

The trouble is - it looks like an Audi .......

...... the TT didn't.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

HighTT said:


> The trouble is - it looks like an Audi .......
> 
> ...... the TT didn't.


Well said that man!

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > The trouble is - it looks like an Audi .......
> ...


Agreed on two counts - the Cougar and the non-Audi TT. The wee scamp has been brought into line.


----------

